# Legion Of The Damned Box Set



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

yesterday i was talking to one of my local games workshop attendants and he said that they will be bringing a boxed set out sometime in the future and that they may release a new codex for the inquisition:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

its more likely to be realised with the 2nd wave of space marines then the inquisition.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

dlakertor said:


> its more likely to be realised with the 2nd wave of space marines then the inquisition.


Yes, OP stated they would be comming out in the near future, which indicates second wave of space marines, but didnt get the hint of them being with the codex. I believe these are going to be two seperate events.

-Trevor D.


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

wait i never said they where did i? oh well


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

just the way your worded it lord


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The sculpts of the LotD looked good, and if they've been knocking about for a while you gotta wonder when they'll arrive - along with Ironclad Dreadnoughts too.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

any images of these supposed sculpts?


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

This is the first I have heard of the LOD coming back! Very excited!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Trevor Drake said:


> any images of these supposed sculpts?


I'll have a look, aye.

EDIT:














































Credit to Warseer on these. Unveiled at GDUK 08. Does show to me, that with a bit of greenstuff, a few bits and a tactical squad...


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

they look awesome  i reallly want them XD


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Those LotD look smoking hot!
Just gotta wish for a new SW dex so I _maybe_ get a reason for buying them
With my luck however they'll probably not be included in the list...

Patience is a Virtue, albeit one plastic spacemen fanatics often lack


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They are in the newest SM codex as an elite choice I believe. Tad on the costly side but they could hit like a hammer if used right.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> They are in the newest SM codex as an elite choice I believe. Tad on the costly side but they could hit like a hammer if used right.


Sounds like you're speaking from experience there, Wraith. :laugh:


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Ahh, a new boxset would be nice for getting my girlfriend to start playing with me.


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Mivarlocht said:


> Ahh, a new boxset would be nice for getting my girlfriend to start playing with me.


:shok: :good:

Z


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

hey i think that a legion of the dammed squad in the sm codex cost about 155pts but its my knowledge they have a 3+ invulnerable save which is better then the night bringer well at least i think it is i don't know i don't play necron


----------



## Ximinipot (Jan 2, 2009)

lord Sanguinius said:


> hey i think that a legion of the dammed squad in the sm codex cost about 155pts but its my knowledge they have a 3+ invulnerable save which is better then the night bringer well at least i think it is i don't know i don't play necron


If you don't know what a units' stats are why would you say something? That's just putting false information out there, which doesn't help anyone trying to learn the game. As for the new LotD, those minis look really badass, and I can't wait for that box set to come out.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Its definatly looking like the 2nd wave of space marines. They seem to bring 2nd waves a year after the 1st so my guess would be about october this year. I really can't wait for these models. Not sure they will fit in with my blood ravens, but who cares, they bloody rule!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ximinipot said:


> If you don't know what a units' stats are why would you say something? That's just putting false information out there, which doesn't help anyone trying to learn the game. As for the new LotD, those minis look really badass, and I can't wait for that box set to come out.


What are you talking about? This is the News and Rumors section, it snot like he is guessing at their stats in the Rules section, chill!

Those new LotD Scupts look awesome. I can not wait until they are finally published. I hope it is before 2010 though, same with the Iceclad and the Landspeeder Storm.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have an old oop NIB box set of LoTD. I can't wait to start getting them put together.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Are they gona be cast in plastic or metal, or do we have to wait and see?


----------



## Ximinipot (Jan 2, 2009)

More than likely they will be plastic as that is the new trend for GW. Maybe metal bits, but I'm guessing all plastic.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Detail like that, other'n the green-stuff, looked more like FW resin-type stuff to me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I spy First Company Salamander Sternguard. Legion of the Damned? Sounds good - those sculpts are pukka. I might just get a Box to paint up, although they fall just as easy as Marines, to normal fire.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Those models are so cool! they look like they might be chaos space marines of nurgle though the skulls on the armour look like the ones from nurgles symbol
DarknessWithin


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Ximinipot said:


> More than likely they will be plastic as that is the new trend for GW. Maybe metal bits, but I'm guessing all plastic.


I'd say box of 5 in metal like Sternguard.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

nice models! Those pictures have been out'n'about for a while though so It coudl be like some of the dark eldar stuff. New sculpts that they decided not to release... hope they do though


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

Sitting here with the new codex in front of me im seeing they look pretty sick. 3+ invlunerable save. They always start reserve no matter what and deep strike. they get to re roll on a scatter too. 

I scanned for a picture in the codex of a painted model and found one in the corner of page 112. looks damned sexy. although not much like the pics posted earlier. they have bones and skulls everywhere.


----------



## AndrewgeddoN (Aug 20, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> Are they gona be cast in plastic or metal, or do we have to wait and see?


I recall seeing on WarSeer that they were planing on having these be all metal. I'm not sure if it was speculation or more than that, however.



ACoz said:


> Detail like that, other'n the green-stuff, looked more like FW resin-type stuff to me.


With that amount of detail I thought they were going to be at least plastic for sure, but again I read that the details were for getting a better mold for metal figures (credited from WarSeer again).



Syph said:


> I'd say box of 5 in metal like Sternguard.


Yeah, that would be my guess too.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

They are looking good, but like what a few people say here, they fall just as easily to normal fire. 

From a fluff standpoint however they are awesome, and the models are spectacular.


----------

